# fbsplash - nic nie wyświetla

## Pryka

Witam wszystkich, postanowiłem pobawić się fbsplashem, ale ustrojstwo nic nie wyświetla system bootuje tak jakby go w ogóle nie było.

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 rootfstype=ext4 init=/sbin/bootchartd splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-bootsplash
```

W jajku mam wkompilowane na stałe, to co było podane w HOWTO, czyli:

```
Device Drivers ->

    Graphics support ->

        <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

        <*> Framebuffer Console support

                [ ] Enable Tile Blitting Support

            Console display driver support  --->

                [*] Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations
```

```
Device Drivers --->

    Input Device Support --->

        <*> Event Interface
```

Ps. Przy okazji próbuję skonfigurować framebuffer tyle, że nie widzę u siebie uvesafb

Dodałem do kernela:

```
Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker
```

Ale dalej nie ma:

```
Graphics support ---> Support for frame buffer devices ---> Userspace VESA VGA graphics support
```

Jak ktoś ma jakieś pomysły co można z tym zrobić to będę wdzięczny  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Nie wiem czy cos to da, ale kiedys https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-805295-start-0.html chociaz Ci powiem ze przy zmianie rozdzialki system troszeczke (kilka [~2-3] sek) dluzej sie bootuje. Co do kernela to -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/402024/

pozdro : )

----------

## Pryka

Dzięki @soban_ widzę, że masz vesabfb  :Smile:  ale on chyba obsługuje mniejsze rozdzielczości, dlatego chciałbym uvesabfb tylko problem w tym, że go nie mam. Konfigurują jądro zgodnie z http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/ i nic... nie mogę się do niego dogrzebać.

Ciekawe jest to, że ta opcja widnieje w Twoim configu tyle, że z niej nie korzystasz  :Smile:  u mnie w ogóle nie ma.

Czyżby w gentoo-sources nie było i muszę paczować?

ps. A o to, że będzie system dłużej wstawał nie dbam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## soban_

Bardzo mozliwe - ja jade na zen-kernelu wiec mam mase tego wszystkiego. Moze i na sile za duzo tutaj nawciskali, ale nie musze googlowac za latkami itp, uzywam go od paru miesiecy i chwale. Oczywiscie nie to zebym mial cos do gentoo-sources bo sam uzywalem pare lat i tez bylo dobrze ( :

----------

## Pryka

Jednak było i w moim jajcu... przydałoby się zaktualizować dokomuentację na stronach... bo żeby nie Twój konfig @soban_ i strona funtoo bo bym do jutra pewnie tego nie znalazł

Teraz mam inny problem, jestem na tym etapie:

```
6. reconfigure your kernel; in the "General Setup" section select:

Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support

and use /usr/share/v86d/initramfs in Initramfs source file(s).

(that's CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs") 
```

I gdy chcę już zbudować jajko, wywala mi ciąge coś takiego:

```
CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo/scripts/gen_initramfs_list.sh: Cannot open '/usr/share/x86d/initramfs'

make[1]: *** [usr/initramfs_data.cpio] Błąd 1

make: *** [usr] Błąd 2
```

EDIT: Wszystko już okej, wkradła mi się literówka zamiast v86d pisałem x86d   :Very Happy: 

W każdym razie teraz mam nowy problem, bo wszystko się wiesza, zaraz po starcie...

Pewnie jest to związane z:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-879077-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-uvesafb.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368109

Ktoś się z tym uporał? Bo na razie musiałem wyłączyć uvesafb

ps. Ma ktoś najnowszego splasha z LiveCD 2011? Nie chcę tylko po to ściągać prawie 3GB i potem przeszukiwać jeszcze obraz. Byłbym wdzięczny jak ktoś by go podrzucił razem z plikami konfiguracyjnymi  :Smile: 

ps2. Jak przebudować sumy jakiejś paczki z distfiles którą edytowaliśmy? Nie mogę sobie przypomnieć jak to się robiło, a inaczej nie da się nanieść poprawki która mnie interesuje do paczki, bo portage pobiera mi ją od nowa, gdyż mu się suma kontrolna nie zgadza po edycji.

----------

## mziab

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> W każdym razie teraz mam nowy problem, bo wszystko się wiesza, zaraz po starcie...
> 
> Pewnie jest to związane z:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-879077-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-uvesafb.html
> ...

 

Polecam to obejście. U mnie pomogło.

----------

## Pryka

@mziab dzięki i mi pomogło  :Smile:  tyle, że gość w bugu napisał, że jest to w pliku fbcon.c ja znalazłem to u siebie w fbcondector.c , ale mniejsza o to.

Rozdzielczość się ładnie zmienia, ale kurde splash nie startuje... nic się nie pojawia...

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 rootfstype=ext4 init=/sbin/bootchartd

initrd /boot/initramfs-bootsplash
```

Co tu jest nie tak?

EDIT!!!!

Przestawiłem kolejność, tak aby wszystko co związane z buforem ramki było na końcu i teraz ładnie śmiga  :Very Happy: 

PS. Mam tylko jeszcze jedno pytanie... czy w Grubie da się wymusić jakąś ładniejszą rozdzielczość? Bo na nim jak była lipna tak dalej jest...

----------

## soban_

wpisz video=ask i bedzie Cie pytal o nia : ) ustawisz sobie odpowiednia

----------

## Pryka

Tyle, że ta moja podana rozdzielczość czyli: video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32 działa bardzo dobrze wszędzie poza GRUBEM. Gdy system się już bootuje uruchamia się splash w 1680x1050  :Smile: 

Czy ask nie zadziała dopiero po częściowej inicjacji startu? Bo boot manager chyba mnie nie spyta o rozdzielczość?

Dla jasności, mi chodzi tylko i wyłącznie o rozdzielczość menu GRUB, tam gdzie wybieramy system do bootowania, da się to zmienić czy zawsze będzie standardowe? A jak tak to kurde jak, bo nie mogę nic wymodzić.

----------

## Pryka

 *mziab wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*   W każdym razie teraz mam nowy problem, bo wszystko się wiesza, zaraz po starcie...
> 
> Pewnie jest to związane z:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-879077-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-uvesafb.html
> ...

 

Wczoraj była aktualizacja jajka do r1 i u mnie to rozwiązanie przestało działać... Jak u Ciebie?

----------

## mziab

Nie potwierdzam. Wprawdzie nie używam już gentoo-sources, tylko vanilla-sources z nałożonym patchem fbcondecor, ale obejście nadal działa.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

U mnie działa również.

@mziab - dlaczego nie używasz już gentoo-sources? - czy sam nakładasz patcha, czy korzystasz z jakiegoś overlaya?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mziab

Ostatnio gentoo-sources to na dobrą sprawę waniliowy kernel + łatka fbcondecor. Nie ma więc większej różnicy, poza nazwą kernela  :Smile:  I tak nakładałem ręcznie wybrane łatki od CK, więc żadna mi różnica nałożyć jeszcze jedną.

----------

## soban_

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> PS. Mam tylko jeszcze jedno pytanie... czy w Grubie da się wymusić jakąś ładniejszą rozdzielczość? Bo na nim jak była lipna tak dalej jest...

 Udalo Ci sie ruszyc cos z tym? Googlujac wpadlem na to ze w grubie-2 da sie rozdzielczosc zmienic, probowal juz ktos?

----------

## Pryka

@soban_ niestety nie, nic nie potrafię zrobić. Tym bardziej, że sieją zamęt, jedni piszą, że się da drudzy że nie. Dałem sobie spokój 

Co do Grub2 to tam się faktycznie da, to chyba jego funkcjonalność.

----------

## Bastian82

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> @soban_ niestety nie, nic nie potrafię zrobić. Tym bardziej, że sieją zamęt, jedni piszą, że się da drudzy że nie. Dałem sobie spokój 
> 
> Co do Grub2 to tam się faktycznie da, to chyba jego funkcjonalność.

 

A tak?

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 rootfstype=ext4 init=/sbin/bootchartd splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 vga= wartosc
```

----------

## Pryka

Niestety nic... już próbowałem, w ogóle nie wiem mam jakiś niestandardowy sprzęt, bo praktycznie każda wartość jest dla mnie błędna w vga... 

W każdym razie splashscreen działa w 1680x1050 tty1 też  :Smile:  gruba jakoś przeboleję.

Chyba że chodzi ci o kolejność poleceń?

----------

## soban_

@Pryka sprobuj tez odpalic system w trybie silent i quiet - pamietam ze to znacznego mi kopa dawalo przy starcie - chodzi glownie o to, zeby kernel odpalal sie bez wywalania duzej ilosc informacji - ktorych i tak nie czytasz na codzien.

----------

## Pryka

Zajmę się tym jak uporam się z kompilacją libreoffice  :Smile:  potem jeszcze dokończę konfig vanilla-sources z paroma łatami które wyczaiłem w składzie zen  :Wink:  I wrócę do tego bo i tak nie mam jak nawet reboota zrobić teraz.

----------

## Jacekalex

Lista rozdzielczości fb na uvesie wyświetlisz tak:

```
cat  /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes
```

U mnie też nie działa z gruba, ani nawet fbcondecor, ale ręczna zmiana idzie.

np:

```
splash_manager -c set --theme=livecd-2007.0 --tty=1
```

A skrypt, który ustawi 6 konsol automatycznie, naskrobać portafię.  :Wink: 

I to 3 razy szybciej, niż wyczaję, czemu fbcondecor nie działa.  :Razz: 

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Tue Jun 14, 2011 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

@Jacekalex znam tą listę  :Smile: 

Ale jest małe nieporozumienie, mi działa wszystko z GRUBA w nic się nie muszę bawić, rozdzielczość w splashu i tty1 zmienia się automatycznie(reszty konsol nie sprawdzałem ale pewnie wystarczy dopisać ttyX). Wygląda to obecnie tak:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 rootfstype=ext4 init=/sbin/bootchartd video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-bootsplash
```

Chodzi mi o to, czy jest możliwość ustawienia innej rozdzielczości w głównym oknie GRUBA gdzie wybieramy system do bootowania  :Smile:  Bo wszędzie poza tym działa świetnie 1680x1050 z kopa.

----------

## Jacekalex

A ja pierzę i gruba i fbcondecor:

```
 cat /etc/local.d/fbtheme.start

#!/bin/bash

splash_manager -c set --theme=natural_gentoo --tty=1

splash_manager -c set --theme=natural_gentoo --tty=2

splash_manager -c set --theme=natural_gentoo --tty=3

splash_manager -c set --theme=natural_gentoo --tty=4

splash_manager -c set --theme=natural_gentoo --tty=5

splash_manager -c set --theme=natural_gentoo --tty=6
```

I działa  :Wink: 

W tej chwili mam jajo bez grsecurity, jak dorzucę grsec, to na 95% pax ubije uvesę, jak ostatnio.

Ale na zwykłej vesie splash_manager też działa - tak samo.  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

@Jacekalex a słuchaj ja dzisiaj wrzucałem gsecurity do vaniliowego źródła wstępnie skonfigurowałem, ale jeszcze nie kompilowałem.

Mówisz, że pax wykrzaczy uvesafb, i tu moje pytanie, da się robić jakoś wyjątki? Przyznam się szczerze bez bicia, że za wiele jeszcze nie czytałem o pax(pobieżnie to co jest w dokumentacji gentoo), więc wybacz jak pytanie wyda Ci się lame  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Zależy, która wersja.

Ostatni raz u mnie uvesa z paxem działała na jaju hardened-sources-2.6.36-r4

Potem kompilowałem hardened-sources-2.6.36-r8 - i na nim już pax ubijal v86d jeszcze przed wczytaniem parametrów sysctl.

Sznurek: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-859540.html

Tak bylo z winy grsecurity, i trwało to aż do 2.6.38.2, które kompilowałem z vainlla-sources.

Pamiętaj też, że stabilna łata grsecurity na dzisiaj:

```
wto, 14 cze 2011, 16:19:06 CEST
```

 jest na jajo 2.6.32.41.

Ja jechalem caly czas na łatach testowych, hardened team też opracowuje kernele na bazie łat testowych.

Dlatego stabilne  hardened-sources-2.6.38-r6 traktuję z mocnym przymrużeniem oka.

W dodaktu w tej chwili jest jakiś błąd  sterowniku Nvidii, w każdym razie się gryzie z Paxem, jak włączysz paxa, to połowa programów nie będzie mogła wczytać biblioteki /usr/lib/libGL.so, która jest dowiązaniem do biblioteki: /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.270.41.19

żeby działał ster Nvidii, trzeba w paxie włączyć tryb softmode

```
sysctl -w kernel.pax.softmode=1
```

Poza tym ostatnio grsec obcina mi skype, na którym mam telefon, a kernele od 2.6.38.2 do 2.6.39.1 nie obslugują mojej płyty glównej w zakresie ACPI (bez acpi=off w ogóle nie wstają), dlatego mam przerwę do kernela 3.0. Sprawdziłem 3.0-rc2 -  ACPI działa prawdłowo, ale NVidia nie rozpoznaje wersji kernela (nie kompiluje się pod 3.0-rc2), Nouveau w tym kernelu jest zwalone, więc na razie mam fajrant, aż do stabilnej wersji kernela 3.0 i steru Nvidii, który go obrobi.

Czyli około 2 miechy odpoczynku.  :Wink: 

Na razie używałem takiego konfigu:

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=162269#p162269

Ostanim bardzo udanym jajem bylo 2.6.37-tic, na nim po jakiejs aktualizacji systemu przestał działać Skype, ale poza tym prawie cały system śmiga, z wyjątkiem Virtualboxa, którego nie udało mi się odpalić.

Konfig masz w wątku o kernelach, który założyłeś.

To by bylo na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Tue Jun 14, 2011 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

@Jacekalex dzięki Ci za wyczerpującą odpowiedź  :Smile:  jak będę miał czas, ruszę z tym bardziej i natrafię na jakiś problem to zapewne znajdziesz mój wątek  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grsecurity

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=18642

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

